# PR - rectification without new application



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

Hi,

My PR was ready for collection in Feb 2016 and when I went for collection, the lady on counter told me that my PR letter have some spelling mistakes and VFS already observed it and sent it back to Home Affairs for correction and you must come after a month.

I went again in first week of April and VFS still did not get it from Home Affairs. 

Now problem is that I can not trace my it as it is not a new application and call center is also not able to give updates on it.

Online status is same which was coming previously - 
"Adjudicated Application for XXXXXX has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 15-Feb-2016.and is ready for collection"

Any help please to trace my application before going to VFS as it is quite hectic?


Thanks,
Bijendra


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

bsrajput said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PR was ready for collection in Feb 2016 and when I went for collection, the lady on counter told me that my PR letter have some spelling mistakes and VFS already observed it and sent it back to Home Affairs for correction and you must come after a month.
> 
> ...


Hi Bijendra,

You must go to the VFS center again and ask them to give you the PRR (permanent residency rectification) number for your application so you can track the status of the application on online.

Followup the DHA with the emails regarding the status.

Thanks.


----------



## bsrajput (May 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot SA_ZAR, appreciate your response.
Next week I will go to VFS.

Thanks,
Bijendra


----------

